# Lizenz-Key eines nicht bootfähigen Windows auslesen



## montecuma (26. Januar 2011)

*Lizenz-Key eines nicht bootfähigen Windows auslesen*

Hi,

mir wurde heute ein Rechner zum "richten" vorgelegt, der nicht mehr bootet. Beim Start läuft CHKDSK, bringt aber nix. Leider hatte der Besitzer  keinerlei CDs/DVDs mehr: lediglich eine Vista Anytime Upgrade DVD, auf  deren Verpackung allerdings auch kein Sticker/Key drauf ist.

Dennoch habe ich mit dieser DVD versucht das System zu reparieren, was  aber misslingt. Dem Log konnte man entnehmen, dass die Registry  beschädigt ist (genauen Wortlaut weiß ich nicht mehr (code gab es  keinen)). 

Mit einer Ubuntu CD konnte ich feststellen, dass die Festplatte und alle Daten darauf wohl noch in Ordnung sind.

Jetzt stellt sich mir nur die Frage, ob ich irgendwie an den Vista (Home  Premium) Lizenz-Key kommen kann - wie gesagt - ohne, dass das OS  gebootet werden kann. Jemand nen Plan... entweder wie man an den Key  kommt oder aber gerne auch, ob man die Registry oder was auch immer der  Fehler ist wieder in Ordnung bringen kann?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lizenz-Key eines nicht bootfähigen Windows auslesen*

An den Key kommt man ran, mit Tools wie Keyfinder. Dort kann man nen Pfad zur Registry angeben (\windows\system32\config\software). Dann durchsucht er die Datei "Software" nach deinem Key. Die "Software" Datei ist die Registry.


----------



## Operator (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lizenz-Key eines nicht bootfähigen Windows auslesen*

Windowows Key auslesen ohne Winows zu starten


----------



## montecuma (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lizenz-Key eines nicht bootfähigen Windows auslesen*

Ah okay, thanks!

Schade allerdings, dass es unter Linux nicht geht


----------



## Operator (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lizenz-Key eines nicht bootfähigen Windows auslesen*

Das geht auch unter Linux die frage ist nur wie^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lizenz-Key eines nicht bootfähigen Windows auslesen*

Du brauchst halt ein Keyfinder der unter Linux läuft.


----------



## montecuma (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lizenz-Key eines nicht bootfähigen Windows auslesen*

Auf dem Gehäuse war übrigens tatsächlich ein Lizensaufkleber versteckt^^

Habe aber dennoch (nach Datensicherung) formatiert und direkt Win7 draufgemacht.
Alles eingerichtet, gesicherte Daten wieder aufgespielt. Lief tadellos.

Kaum geb' ich den PC zurück zum Besitzer, funktioniert der Firefox nicht mehr. 

Habe dann über Fernsteuerung via TeamViewer festgestellt, dass er immer sofort ab abstürzt beim starten, auch im safe-mode. Selbst beim Aufrufen des Profil-Managers.

Geändert wurde nichts, der Besitzer hat nichts installiert (keine add-ons etc, es ging gleich beim ersten Start nicht mehr). Hab den FF dann deinstalliert und neu gebootet.

Nun hat er wohl wieder checkdisk laufen lassen (weiß nicht genau, bin ja nicht vor ort) und danach die Systemwiederherstellung angeboten, die aber scheinbar auch nichts klappt.

Sieht also aus, wie das ursprüngliche Problem (toll, dass er eine Woche lang bei mir steht und geht und nun nicht mehr^^). 

Was meint ihr dazu? Schwächelt da doch schon die Platte? (HDTune hat übrigens als der Rechner noch lief keine S.M.A.R.T Werte angezeigt, obwohls im Bios aktiviert ist - vielleicht auch ein Anzeichen?) Oder könnte es vielleicht doch noch was anderes sein? Wenn ich sicher weiß, dass die Platte ne Macke hat besorg' ich eben ne Neue, aber ich würde das nur ungern tun und nachher lag es doch nicht an der HDD.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lizenz-Key eines nicht bootfähigen Windows auslesen*

einfach mal mit HD Tune den Fehlertest (auf keinen Fall den "Quick Scan") durchlaufen lassen. Dann siehst du ob defekte Sektoren bestehen. Dauert ~15min je nach Größe der Platte.


----------



## montecuma (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lizenz-Key eines nicht bootfähigen Windows auslesen*

Defekte Sektoren gab es keine. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob ich da Quick Scan gemacht hatte - auf meinem PC ist da kein Haken drin, also wird's standardmässig wohl nicht aktiv sein, was heißt ich hatte wahrscheinlich einen normalen Scan gemacht (15min kamen auch ca hin (250 GB)).


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lizenz-Key eines nicht bootfähigen Windows auslesen*

RAM überprüft? 

Oder mal in die Ereignisanzeige schauen, ob was interessantes drin steht.


----------



## montecuma (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lizenz-Key eines nicht bootfähigen Windows auslesen*

Naja, der PC steht ja nun nicht bei mir rum und ins Windows kommt man aj auch nicht^^

Neuester Stand:
Nach dem automatischen Systemrepair-Versuch kommt nun folgendes:



> die starthilfe kann diesen comp. nicht autom. reparieren
> 
> inform. senden / nicht senden
> 
> problemdetails anzeigen


Das muss ja eigentlich schon im Windows kommen (derjenige, der mir das grade durch gibt hat nicht soo viel Ahnung^^)... die Problemdetails zeigen das hier:



> problemsignatur
> p-ereignisname    startuprepairoffline
> problemsignatur 01   6.1.7600.16385
> problemsignatur 02    6.1.7600.16385
> ...


... corruptregistry ... hm?

Googlen dazu brachte hervor, dass bei manchen ein System Restore funkt, bei anderen nicht. Bei denen dies aber ging, war die registry beim nächsten Windows Update aber wieder korrupt. (PS: Automatische Updates waren an und gestern war Patchday^^)).

edit) wobei: also ich das windows installiert habe, hab ich ja auch alle  möglichen updates geladen (war halt vor dem gestrigen dienstag) - an  den updates liegts wohl doch nicht.


----------



## montecuma (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lizenz-Key eines nicht bootfähigen Windows auslesen*

RAM ist fehlerfrei (ingesamt 12 Durchläufe mit Memtest86/+).
Das S.M.A.R.T. Auslesetool der Ultimate Boot CD zeigte alles im Grünen Bereich an (??).

Das WD HDD Tool ebenfalls auf der UBCD konnte allerdings keinen Quick Test durchführen. Ein Extended Test (dauerte ca. ne Stunde) endete mit der Meldung, dass Fehler gefunden und repariert wurden - genauere Details gabs dazu nicht. Danach ging der QuickScan allerdings auch wieder (fehlerfrei).

Eben hab ich die Partitionen gelöscht und angefaked Windows neu zu installieren - wollte nun aber doch nochmal die HDD prüfen bzw. mit externen Tools formatieren, da der 3-Sekunden-Format von Windows ja nicht das Wahre sein kann^^
Der DLGDiag (5.04f) Quick Test geht aber bereits wieder nicht: Read Element Failure, error Code 0007.


> 0001 - 0008, 0015 - SMART Error Error returned during SMART Status/Self Test Command. The drive is defective. --> Replace Drive


Damit ist ja nun ziemlich klar, dass ich die Platte vergessen kann. Mich quälen allerdings noch Zwei/Drei Fragen:
Handelt(e) es sich hier um Defekte Sektoren? Würde das auch erklären, warum der Firefox mysteriöserweise absturzte? Stellt "Write Zeros to Drive" beim WD Tool einen LowLeverFormat dar? Wozu wäre ein LLF überhaupt gut, wenn doch ohnehin der Extended Test dazu da ist, die Platte/defekte Sektoren zu reparieren/auszugrenzen?

edit) ANDERERSEITS: Nach dem Extended Scan sagt er das:


> Code 0223 - Errors Repaired - Errors found, but have been repaired successfully. There were media errors that were within the repair capabilities of diagnostic utility. The drive should now be defect free. Test complete Defect Free.


Ist sie denn jetzt hinüber oder nicht. Oder bald?


----------



## montecuma (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lizenz-Key eines nicht bootfähigen Windows auslesen*

Eine erneute Windows Installation ist dieses Mal fehlgeschlagen (direkt nachdem scheinbar alle Fehler auf der Platte repariert wurden).
Der DLGDiag (5.04f) meldet daraufhin wieder dasselbe wie zuvor.

Jemand meinte zu mir, dass könnte auch am Board liegen... wirklich? Will nich ne Platte kaufen und dann war's doch das MB 

edit) hahaha, der Extended / Full Media Test bricht jetzt sogar ab mit "too many errors, contact technical service" 

edit2) neue Festplatte ist auf dem weg...


----------

